# *new* Fenix E41: compact 4x AA-light, max. 1000 lumens



## kj75 (Sep 17, 2014)

Another new Fenix light:









Some specs:

- Max 1000 lumens (burst)
- Low? 20 lumens 
- Mid 140 lumens
- High 400 lumens
- 4 x AA
- distance max. 275 meters

Looks like a real Nitecore competitor!


----------



## markr6 (Sep 17, 2014)

LD60 now this! Very good news this morning  I'm not holding my breath for a neutral white but still interested. Replace that 20 lumen mode for a 1 lumen like the EA41 and we're in business! Standby drain and UI will be a big deciding factor.


----------



## UnderPar (Sep 17, 2014)

Indeed a real Nitecore competitor. Including the model.


----------



## ven (Sep 17, 2014)

Dont think it looks as cosmetically pleasing imho as the ea41 but it is Fenix!! so a bonus,i like it,looks like a roller too:fail: unless i am missing out on some flat spots milled in


----------



## redtruck (Sep 17, 2014)

Finally! I've thought about buying a LD41 for a while as Fenix has proven it's quality to me, but the output of this light might make it worth a look. I will have to see the specs to make a decision, but I need a home for these Eneloops!


----------



## subwoofer (Sep 17, 2014)

Unfortunately the low is not low enough. The EA41 has it beat in this regard.

I wonder if it will use a cell holder, or if the cells drop straight in?


----------



## kj75 (Sep 17, 2014)

subwoofer said:


> Unfortunately the low is not low enough. The EA41 has it beat in this regard.
> 
> I wonder if it will use a cell holder, or if the cells drop straight in?



Straight in...


----------



## subwoofer (Sep 17, 2014)

kj75 said:


> Straight in...



Nice.

And will it run on just 2xAA if needed?


----------



## kj2 (Sep 17, 2014)

If Fenix came with this light sooner, I would have bought it. Now I already have the SWM D40A, F40A and Eagletac GX25A3.


----------



## ven (Sep 17, 2014)

kj2 said:


> If Fenix came with this light sooner, I would have bought it. Now I already have the SWM D40A, F40A and Eagletac GX25A3.




Who are you trying to kid,i bet you get one :laughing: may not be next week but in a month or 3 i will see pics of it on the mail thread


----------



## Neilbenecke (Sep 17, 2014)

On 4 AA. That's a little bombshell in the mix no 15-20 dollar batteries looks nice, I think competition is getting really really tight of late 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## kj2 (Sep 17, 2014)

ven said:


> Who are you trying to kid,i bet you get one :laughing: may not be next week but in a month or 3 i will see pics of it on the mail thread


Nope.. Sorry  This light doesn't do it for me. On the other hand, the LD60 does, so hopefully it will arrive soon. 
Or Fenix or Fenix distributor here should send a review-sample, but haven't heard (yet).


----------



## ven (Sep 17, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Nope.. Sorry  This light doesn't do it for me. On the other hand, the LD60 does, so hopefully it will arrive soon.
> Or Fenix or Fenix distributor here should send a review-sample, but haven't heard (yet).




TBH I have the ea4,may not be as good but it works and i get little use as it is,i am with you fully on the ld60 though,that really floats my boat,nice size/form factor,like a little tk75 basically


----------



## markr6 (Sep 17, 2014)

ven said:


> TBH I have the ea4,may not be as good but it works and i get little use as it is,i am with you fully on the ld60 though,that really floats my boat,nice size/form factor,like a little tk75 basically



That's what I'm thinking. Also reminds me I need to sell one of my EA4s since both don't get much use anymore.


----------



## SimulatedZero (Sep 17, 2014)

Eh, I'm not a big fan of a single electronic switch in a light like this. That's why I don't the original EA4. If they phase out the original E40 for this light then that would be a big let down to me. Oh well.


----------



## eff (Sep 17, 2014)

Nice little light. Too bad that I have other priorities in mind right now.


----------



## Antonseli (Sep 17, 2014)

subwoofer said:


> Nice.And will it run on just 2xAA if needed?


Impossible. With batteries in series even one missing battery don't close the circuit.


----------



## martinaee (Sep 17, 2014)

Wait what? I'm gone for a day and 2 new Fenix lights are announced? *Is it X-mas already? *WOW that LD60 is sweet. This little guy is cool too... ugh burst mode though ;(


----------



## martinaee (Sep 17, 2014)

Oh dear lord... the LD60 has a 1/4 inch thread mount? Okay Fenix... you have my attention.


----------



## Tac Gunner (Sep 17, 2014)

Believe I will sell my EA4 for this light depending on the UI and mode arrangement. Now if they would make an E81 to compete with the Nitecore EAX


----------



## Mr Floppy (Sep 17, 2014)

SimulatedZero said:


> Eh, I'm not a big fan of a single electronic switch in a light like this. That's why I don't the original EA4. If they phase out the original E40 for this light then that would be a big let down to me. Oh well.



It does seem better than the others. Fenix has learned from previous mistakes so it could be good. Late to the game these days ...


----------



## SimulatedZero (Sep 17, 2014)

Mr Floppy said:


> It does seem better than the others. Fenix has learned from previous mistakes so it could be good. Late to the game these days ...



I like not using a battery carrier. I've always liked Fenix machining quality. Depending on the intensity, it may be right up my alley. Two things I don't like about this light are 1) Every light in this category suffers from it, it's not nearly as comfortable in a pocket as a LD41 or E40 design 2) One button to control the UI. I much prefer the EA41/ D40A or even the Eagletac GX25A3 in this regard. 

I guess it wouldn't be so bad if it were short click on and short click off with a long click to switch modes like the old HL21. I could stomach that fairly easily. Especially with mode memory. It would also be nice if they work in a press and hold from off for a momentary only function like Eagletac has. That would make it a fairly decent spotting light if you wanted to light up something to see it for a second. That's mostly how I use lights and why I always tend to prefer momentary lights.


----------



## tatasal (Sep 17, 2014)

I have several Fenix models, and in some of them they have this ugly greenish tint. I just hope they can completely eliminate this problem this time around in their new upcoming models.


----------



## redtruck (Sep 17, 2014)

It is up on Fenix's site. 3 modes, pretty simple. Not really surprised I guess as it is in the "economy" series. I just hope it is priced right. Probably will undercut all the similar format lights.


----------



## martinaee (Sep 18, 2014)

I like how if we're being honest it's not really at all like the E40... They just named this light this to compete with Nitecore


----------



## subwoofer (Sep 18, 2014)

subwoofer said:


> And will it run on just 2xAA if needed?





Antonseli said:


> Impossible. With batteries in series even one missing battery don't close the circuit.



Not impossible if the cells are in 2S2P configuration, and that was actually my question (and hope).

Taking a different example, the Fenix TK45 and TK41, in the TK45 the cells are in 8S1P, but in the TK41 they are in 4S2P, so the TK41 can run on just 4 x AA.

My preference would be for these 4xAA lights to be able to run on just 2 cells (albeit with lower runtimes) if required.


----------



## subwoofer (Sep 18, 2014)

martinaee said:


> I like how if we're being honest it's not really at all like the E40... They just named this light this to compete with Nitecore



An 'apparent fact' that I find disappointing. However, the '4' in the name is the number of cells, and Fenix already had a E40, so logically the E41 would come next. It still seems a bit too similar.


----------



## redtruck (Sep 18, 2014)

$65. Seems a bit rich for a 3 mode light.


----------



## 18650 (Sep 18, 2014)

markr6 said:


> LD60 now this! Very good news this morning  I'm not holding my breath for a neutral white but still interested. Replace that 20 lumen mode for a 1 lumen like the EA41 and we're in business! Standby drain and UI will be a big deciding factor.


 TK61 neutral isn't out yet is it? I don't think Fenix is too interested in putting out more of those 3C lights they have done in the past. About the name: they had the LD40 and went to the LD41. I don't know why people are making such a big deal about it.


----------



## magicstone12 (Sep 21, 2014)

18650 said:


> TK61 neutral isn't out yet is it? I don't think Fenix is too interested in putting out more of those 3C lights they have done in the past. About the name: they had the LD40 and went to the LD41. I don't know why people are making such a big deal about it.



Haven't heard of neutral white TK61.


----------



## tigerfromsiberia (Sep 21, 2014)

18650 said:


> TK61 neutral isn't out yet is it? I don't think Fenix is too interested in putting out more of those 3C lights they have done in the past. About the name: they had the LD40 and went to the LD41. I don't know why people are making such a big deal about it.



Some of the newer HL series headlamps are neutral white.


----------



## Sarratt (Sep 22, 2014)

The runtimes that fenix is supplying on their site says alkaline on medium for 4hrs 15 min and NiMh for 2hrs 30 mins. ----- Is this correct ?


----------



## SimulatedZero (Sep 22, 2014)

Maybe, remember that run times are measured to 10% by ANSI standards. Alkaline will drop out of regulation faster and will run at reduced output for a longer period of time than NIMH will.


----------



## tigerfromsiberia (Sep 22, 2014)

I think it is a typo, since all their other lights have longer runtime on NiMH than alkaline using the same testing procedures.


----------



## Sarratt (Sep 22, 2014)

tigerfromsiberia said:


> I think it is a typo, since all their other lights have longer runtime on NiMH than alkaline using the same testing procedures.



That's what I thought. 

If these numbers are correct I will pass


----------



## Tac Gunner (Sep 22, 2014)

I'm not sure I like the light now, why would you put the mode selection as High-Low-Medium? Why not Low-Medium-High? It may just be me but I prefer my lights to ramp up in brightness, not jump around


----------



## 18650 (Sep 22, 2014)

magicstone12 said:


> Haven't heard of neutral white TK61.


 A neutral TK61 was talked about next to the regular TK61 at the time it was announced.


Tac Gunner said:


> I'm not sure I like the light now, why would you put the mode selection as High-Low-Medium? Why not Low-Medium-High? It may just be me but I prefer my lights to ramp up in brightness, not jump around


 Same stupid mistake the SWM D40A has. It's off the list.


----------



## Tac Gunner (Sep 22, 2014)

Despite all the trouble I have had with EA4s and the occasional aggravation with a single button, I still greatly prefer its modes over its competition. I really like Fenix and wanted to get this light to replace my EA4 but not now


----------



## GunnarGG (Sep 22, 2014)

Tac Gunner said:


> I'm not sure I like the light now, why would you put the mode selection as High-Low-Medium? Why not Low-Medium-High? It may just be me but I prefer my lights to ramp up in brightness, not jump around




It has mode memory and starts in the mode you used last.
And if you think about the sequence it actually is the same as low-med high, after low comes med, after med comes high and after high it goes back to low!


----------



## tigerfromsiberia (Sep 22, 2014)

Lol, it is funny how they advertise their mode sequence when it is essentially the same as before.


----------



## martinaee (Sep 23, 2014)

Wow we are complicating this; you can cycle modes from low to high continuously and it remembers the last mode it was on when turned back on. All their single button lights have been like this if I'm not mistaken.

low/med/high/low/med/high/low/med/high/low/med/high/low/med/high/low/med/high/low/med/high/low/med/high/low/med/high/low/med ... off ... on ... med


----------



## 18650 (Sep 23, 2014)

martinaee said:


> Wow we are complicating this; you can cycle modes from low to high continuously and it remembers the last mode it was on when turned back on. All their single button lights have been like this if I'm not mistaken. low/med/high/low/med/high/low/med/high/low/med/high/low/med/high/low/med/high/low/med/high/low/med/high/low/med/high/low/med ... off ... on ... med


 Can only speak for my XP-G LD models, they cycle from low to high with no memory. In fact none of my Fenix lights have any mode memory. I guess you have to remember to turn it to low before shutting it off?


----------



## SimulatedZero (Sep 23, 2014)

The older LD models had no memory. They had the same UI as quark lights only they had it first. But, you're talking lights that are removed by a few generations now. Most Fenix lights have had mode memory for a couple of years now.


----------



## kj2 (Sep 23, 2014)

Have given this light some thought.. and still.. ain't buying it


----------



## subwoofer (Sep 23, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Have given this light some thought.. and still.. ain't buying it



I'm afraid I find it a bit disappointing. I want to like it, and as a general rule like the simplicity of the E series, but for me it doesn't really work. Low not low enough and if keeping things simple then I prefer a smaller light like a 1xAA or 2xAA rather than having to carry around 4xAA.

As it stands, the NITCORE EA41 stands head and shoulders above the E41. If Fenix revisited the output levels I could be persuaded otherwise, but not as it is.


----------



## redtruck (Sep 23, 2014)

Has anyone ever done run time tests on the Fenix LD41? I don't think I have seen any around here. I know the 680 lumens seems low for the class, but comparing it to the EA41 test for instance, the claimed lumen number seems a bit overrated since it drops so quickly and maintains a lower brightness (nowhere near the 960 they advertise). I wonder if it would really be that much of a difference between the two lights (if noticeable at all). There is only so much you can do with 4 AAs.

To me the Fenix E41 would be a bit more attractive if it was cheaper. As close as it is to the LD41 I would probably choose it instead.


----------



## Tac Gunner (Sep 24, 2014)

Now that I know it has mode memory the mode sequence it is not that big of a deal to me. When I first looked at Fenix's website I did not find any mention of mode memory until I downloaded the user manual


----------



## martinaee (Sep 24, 2014)

Any of their lights that do have memory say in the product description. Yeah the older ones never had it until maybe 2-3 years ago? Now it's surprising when they don't. The LD09 and TK09 don't have it. Both memory and non-memory have benefits and downsides. Really comes down to preference I guess.


----------



## woodrow (Oct 9, 2014)

I just ordered one. I had a nitecore ea4 and liked it a lot until the switch came off. I then bought an ea41 but didn't like feel of the switch. I will only use the light as a light weight spotlight with energizer lithiums in it. It would be a nice winter coat pocket light with a Zebralight aa light backup.


----------



## woodrow (Oct 11, 2014)

My E41 came today. It feels more solid than the nitecore ea4. The switch is much stouter. The spill is wider and so is the hotspot. It seems brighter on low-high than advertised... At least on energizer lithiums. The UI however is annoying. I loved the nitecore's come on in low or turbo switch. I miss the blinking blue light. The thing I like Least though is how the light actually turns off for half+ a second before going to burst from what ever level it was on. It's not a deal breaker, but the engineers at fenix should buy a Zebralight and take it apart. Overall though, it is a very solid little light.


----------



## movanoman (Oct 11, 2014)

Tac Gunner said:


> Despite all the trouble I have had with EA4s and the occasional aggravation with a single button, I still greatly prefer its modes over its competition. I really like Fenix and wanted to get this light to replace my EA4 but not now



I just recently received my ea41 what a great light the U I was my reason for choosing this light. I know the SWM I a tad brighter, but you have instant low instant high or instant last use switchable beacon no battery cage and I can use it with gloves on last but not least the low and med setting are great with long run times.



Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Woods Walker (Oct 13, 2014)

I like that it's holder free. I like waterproof rating. But a 20 lumen low mode? I might get it anyways but really?


----------



## Ernst from Germany (Oct 19, 2014)

Hallo, tomorrow my Fenix E-41 will arrive.A litle Lamp with a phantastic Spill!,
http://www.taschenlampen-forum.de/fenix/36602-fenix-e41.html
http://www.taschenlampen-forum.de/fenix/36467-review-fenix-e41.html
Two very good Reviews 
Best greets Ernst


----------



## Ernst from Germany (Oct 25, 2014)

Hallo, since last week the Fenix E-41 is my newest lamp. Very good built and a wonderfull spill, for low money very good performance.Buy recommendation from me.
Best Greets Ernst


----------



## earthman (Oct 25, 2014)

kj2 said:


> If Fenix came with this light sooner, I would have bought it. Now I already have the SWM D40A, F40A and Eagletac GX25A3.



Out of those 3, which one do you like the best & why?


----------



## kj2 (Oct 25, 2014)

earthman said:


> Out of those 3, which one do you like the best & why?



D40A. Because of UI, moonlight and styling.


----------



## earthman (Oct 25, 2014)

kj2 said:


> D40A. Because of UI, moonlight and styling.



Thanks, funny enough, I own one of them too, it's the only high quality 4 AA torch that I own, I mainly collect single cell torches.
The D40 is actually my bedroom table side light, I use it every night.


----------



## kj2 (Oct 25, 2014)

earthman said:


> Thanks, funny enough, I own one of them too, it's the only high quality 4 AA torch that I own, I mainly collect single cell torches.
> The D40 is actually my bedroom table side light, I use it every night.



I don't understand why Fenix didn't put a moonlight on the E41. I suppose it should be straight competition against the mentioned lights. The Eagletac is even smaller with 3x AA, but the pins they use for selecting-modes suck IMO.
And I've play in my threads so I can switch modes without twisting.
The D40A is the winner, in my book


----------



## Ernst from Germany (Oct 26, 2014)

I agree, but the Spill of the E-41 was the Main Point for me to buy the E-41
ERnst


----------



## movanoman (Oct 26, 2014)

Another one for the mix nitecore EA41 great light with moonlight mode love mine great UI.


Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums


----------



## RemcoM (Oct 26, 2014)

No, both E41, and PD35, do not impress me att all...have a PD35, but theres nothing impressive, about this light...but thats my opinion.

Thats why i have a TK61, TK75, RC40, Nitecore TM36, and a Olight X6 marauder.

Some weeks ago, i tested the Fenix PD35, and compared with the HIGHbeam of a car of a farmer, i know......The PD35 looks like completely overshadowd, by the Highbeam of the car....


The beam of the PD35, was completely gone, when the Highbeam turned on. The farmer said....thats a shitty light you have...looks like nothing!!

And so is the E41 i guess.....1000 lumens, against 850 lumens, of the PD35, is not a very big step.


----------



## kj2 (Oct 26, 2014)

RemcoM said:


> No, both E41, and PD35, do not impress me att all...have a PD35, but theres nothing impressive, about this light...but thats my opinion.
> Thats why i have a TK61, TK75, RC40, Nitecore TM36, and a Olight X6 marauder.
> Some weeks ago, i tested the Fenix PD35, and compared with the HIGHbeam of a car of a farmer, i know......The PD35 looks like completely overshadowd, by the Highbeam of the car....
> The beam of the PD35, was completely gone, when the Highbeam turned on. The farmer said....thats a shitty light you have...looks like nothing!!
> And so is the E41 i guess.....1000 lumens, against 850 lumens, of the PD35, is not a very big step.


Since the PD35 (nor any other flashlight) isn't a 'car headlight' you're comparing apple's with banana's...
Do you even understand the difference between a flashlight and a car headlight??


----------



## Trevilux (Oct 26, 2014)

Lights of a vehicle against EDC light compact 1 18650? I do not understand the comparison. The farmer is not very sharp....
It has nothing to do PD35 against oneTK75, TM26 ... 
I really do not understand what you're trying to say.

Edit: 100% ok with kj2


----------



## mcnair55 (Oct 26, 2014)

RemcoM said:


> No, both E41, and PD35, do not impress me att all...have a PD35, but theres nothing impressive, about this light...but thats my opinion.
> 
> Thats why i have a TK61, TK75, RC40, Nitecore TM36, and a Olight X6 marauder.
> 
> ...



What is the point of comparing a torch to a car headlamp,they both have complete different uses and are powered by different types of battery.When comparing like for like is order of the day surely.


----------



## RemcoM (Oct 26, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Since the PD35 (nor any other flashlight) isn't a 'car headlight' you're comparing apple's with banana's...
> Do you even understand the difference between a flashlight and a car headlight??



Yes i know exactly the difference, between both kind of lights.

I say only what ive seen, when compared the PD35, against the HIGHbeam, of that car of the farmer, and that was, that the beam of the PD35, wash completely washed out, of view, and gone....when the farmer turns on the HIGHbeams of his car,

And he said, that is a shitty flashlight, come with something more powerfull light, and then we will see.

My TK75, is fifty fifty, with his highbeams....and my TK61, nitecore TM36, and Olight marauder, and Fenix RC40, should win, in intensity i hope.

Next time, all my lights i go compare with his highbeam...but he said....first see!!

But ontopic...The E41, and the PD35 look indeed dim, in comparison to also my TK75.......no, not impressed at all.

But that is only my opinion you understand?


----------



## kj2 (Oct 26, 2014)

RemcoM said:


> But ontopic...The E41, and the PD35 look indeed dim, in comparison to also my TK75.......no, not impressed at all.


And how can you compare these two with the TK75? Size, battery-configuration, singe led/multiple leds, reflector-size.. all different.


----------



## RemcoM (Oct 26, 2014)

kj2 said:


> And how can you compare these two with the TK75? Size, battery-configuration, singe led/multiple leds, reflector-size.. all different.




I compare only the intensity, of the lights...nothing more.

You have a PD35 also?

Do you like this light?


----------



## mcnair55 (Oct 26, 2014)

RemcoM said:


> Yes i know exactly the difference, between both kind of lights.
> 
> I say only what ive seen, when compared the PD35, against the HIGHbeam, of that car of the farmer, and that was, that the beam of the PD35, wash completely washed out, of view, and gone....when the farmer turns on the HIGHbeams of his car,
> 
> ...



You have me completely baffled as why you compare a torch to a car headlamp and then you throw in a TK75 which is another type of torch altogether,they all do different jobs.I happen to really enjoy my PD35 and i use it for something different to my PD32.

Next time i go shopping for a torch i will take my car into the store and wait for the men in white coats to take me away.:nana:


----------



## martinaee (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## SimulatedZero (Oct 26, 2014)

^
Lol, nice 





RemcoM said:


> No, both E41, and PD35, do not impress me att all...have a PD35, but theres nothing impressive, about this light...but thats my opinion.
> 
> Thats why i have a TK61, TK75, RC40, Nitecore TM36, and a Olight X6 marauder.
> 
> ...



You know, I was helping a buddy out with a radio install in his car and the 100 lumens out of my headlamp and the 200 lumens out of my EDC just wasn't cutting it, so I unbolted his headlight and spliced in some extra wire. Popped that under the dash and voila, made all the difference. 

FYI, a quick google search will tell you that the average cars headlights output 2000 to 3000 lumens in total. If the car uses 4 H3 bulbs for lows and highs at the same time you're looking at 6000 lumens. If the car is using newer bulbs like H9s then you're looking at 8400 lumens. Not to mention the fact that US regulations allow for 150,000 cd intensity and EU allows 225,000cd. Why would even purchase a 1000 lumen light with 10,000cd if all you care about is outshining you farmer of a neighbor's car... who by the way is probably getting a kick out of the guy next store who drops a couple hundred of whatever your currency happens to be every time he flashes his highbeams at you. 

As a side note, what did you use to walk the dog or take out the trash back in the 90's, a WWII spotlight in a red wagon?

Sorry mods, OT post is done and over with.


----------



## martinaee (Oct 26, 2014)

SimulatedZero said:


> FYI, a quick google search will tell you that the average cars headlights output 2000 to 3000 lumens in total. If the car uses 4 H3 bulbs for lows and highs at the same time you're looking at 6000 lumens. If the car is using newer bulbs like H9s then you're looking at 8400 lumens. Not to mention the fact that US regulations allow for 150,000 cd intensity and EU allows 225,000cd. Why would even purchase a 1000 lumen light with 10,000cd if all you care about is outshining you farmer of a neighbor's car... who by the way is probably getting a kick out of the guy next store who drops a couple hundred of whatever your currency happens to be every time he flashes his highbeams at you.



What's the main difference between high beams and low beams on cars. I don't really know anything about car headlights. I hear some newer ones are leds but that aside are both usually some type of incandescent bulbs or all halogen? I know hid beams are out there, but I drive a 1996 Camry. What are the beams on my car probably? Never have had to replace any. The brights on my Camry are pretty bright. Definitely at least over 2000 lumens like you said. The lower beams not so much. Maybe it's because I'm in the car and they are pointing at the ground, but my Fenix E50 seems pretty close to the low beams at 780 lumens. 

-------

You know what... I'll just Google it. Here, I'll *steer* this thread back towards the E41


----------



## SimulatedZero (Oct 26, 2014)

Well, the primary difference between car headlights and say the Fenix E41  is the the light dispersal. I will skip the multitude of complex factors and nifty jargon that would make even a flashaholics eyes glaze over and say that the low beams (aka passing beams) are still around 2000 to 3000 lumens in the same sense that the 3 bulb chandelier in you living room is. The light, unlike the E41, is designed to be dispersed over a large area and in a very specific pattern (see google for that one). High beams (aka main beams) are more direction focused and project a far reaching beam, similar to the E41 in almost every aspect there. There are two ways to do this, design 4 reflectors and have 4 lights running or have a bi-filament bulb and a bulb shield in 2 lights. Similar principle among other headlight types i.e. xenon, LED, halogen, incan. Just different ways of achieving it. I would put your high beams at 4000 lumens conservatively, that is if all 4 headlights light up at once. Essentially, that's 4 Fenix E41's taped together, just incase Mr. Remco was interested.


----------



## RemcoM (Oct 27, 2014)

SimulatedZero said:


> ^
> Lol, nice
> 
> Like i said, the PD35, and E41, are nothing against car headlamps....i thought, carhighbeams, has limitations at 75 kcD....but here i read....US 150kcD, and EU.....225 kcD.
> ...


----------



## Ernst from Germany (Oct 29, 2014)

For the prize of 65 Euro, the Fenix E41 is a Runner.You get what you have payed for and a little more.
Ernst


----------



## martinaee (Oct 30, 2014)

I agree. I like 4 aa lights. You can put 4 cells into a charger and charge as a set. Good run time and output. I'll keep this on my want list for sure


----------



## RemcoM (Oct 30, 2014)

To kj2, and all others,

I think i need one of this lights.

To leave all carheadlights, and......even...yes...planelandinglights behind me.

What has began, with a ordinaire simple Fenix E21 4 years ago...has reached extreme obsessions, i want now only the most extreme throwerspotlights...to dissolve all my doubts, of i can win of other lightsources, yes or no. But my farthest throwing light, is now my Nitecore TM36. But want still more.

See link below. Why you all flashaholics, not go for a light, that throw for almost 3 kilometres? But im affraid they are to expensive...sadly enough.

http://www.xevision.com/hid_searchlights_2.html


----------



## kj2 (Oct 30, 2014)

RemcoM said:


> To kj2, and all others,
> 
> I think i need one of this lights.
> 
> ...



Please keep it on topic, and open a new topic about this.


----------



## martinaee (Oct 30, 2014)

"...planelandinglights..." Oh man, I never even considered what planes used for front lights lol. Okay.. back to the E41 


Does Fenix list cd for the various modes anywhere? I know they always give the max intensity on their site for the main specs, but I just want to get a general sense of the 400 lumen high. I'm considering maybe getting one of these or an E35ue. The E35ue is more compact, but will be less throwy for sure.


----------



## magicstone12 (Nov 2, 2014)

martinaee said:


> "...planelandinglights..." Oh man, I never even considered what planes used for front lights lol. Okay.. back to the E41
> 
> 
> Does Fenix list cd for the various modes anywhere? I know they always give the max intensity on their site for the main specs, but I just want to get a general sense of the 400 lumen high. I'm considering maybe getting one of these or an E35ue. The E35ue is more compact, but will be less throwy for sure.



You could only find the cd for the max output on the website.


----------



## andrew2 (Nov 25, 2014)

good prize for the output and size,has any one got it and done a review?


----------



## Verndog (Nov 25, 2014)

subwoofer said:


> *Unfortunately the low is not low enough*. The EA41 has it beat in this regard.
> 
> I wonder if it will use a cell holder, or if the cells drop straight in?



For what... You?

Works for me. Firefly mode on larger multi cell lights are just a wasted mode to skip through IMO.


----------



## selfbuilt (Dec 1, 2014)

Hi all,

My new 4xAA round-up review is now up, which includes the Fenix E41

4xAA Round-up Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEOS, PROS & CONS, and more! 

While I have not done a stand-alone review of the E41, I have done a video overview and my usual full set of analysis measures (runtimes, beamshots, output table, etc). You will find it all in the round-up review. 

:wave:


----------



## feifei (Dec 3, 2014)

check selfbuilt's review,awesome,so many four AA batteries flashlights


----------



## Woods Walker (Mar 24, 2015)

Well I ordered one of these on sale the other day. Hope it's good.


----------



## Woods Walker (Mar 26, 2015)

And it's a winner. Dang bright. Finally got a 4xAA powerful LED.


----------



## magicstone12 (Mar 31, 2015)

I admire at selfbuilt's flashlights collection.:twothumbs


----------



## andrew2 (Apr 28, 2015)

selfbuilt said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My new 4xAA round-up review is now up, which includes the Fenix E41
> 
> ...



How about the Nitecore EA41?They seems to look the same,what's the difference between them?


----------



## SuLyMaN (May 19, 2015)

RemcoM said:


> The beam of the PD35, was completely gone, when the Highbeam turned on. *The farmer said*....thats a shitty light you have...looks like nothing!!.



If he was somewhat clever he would not be a farmer and know that you cannot compare them. Oh I forgot, I showed a farmer my car headlight on high and he was not impressed at all! It got lost turning it on in a stadium floodlight. He told me thats a shitty light you have...looks like nothing!!


----------



## chuckhov (May 19, 2015)

andrew2 said:


> How about the Nitecore EA41?They seems to look the same,what's the difference between them?



Why not just read the review that you just quoted?

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?393409

Thank you,
-Chuck


----------



## dazzleaj (Aug 27, 2015)

I have the Nitecore EA41 2015. Got it because one reviewer stated he had been using "tactical" type lights for over 25 years and the EA41 was the best one he had ever used, and he listed a great number of them in his post. I am very impressed with it, especially the great UI. It was the reason I tried a MH10 USB rechargeable. That one isn't so impressive. The FenixUC30 Is similar without the clip but with the unexpectedly useful "glow in the dark" switch.

To the point, I am impressed with the form factor of the 4 AA EA41 and with the Fenix line in general so I am really considering the E41. I have read selfbuilts 4AA shootout and like its runtimes also. 

I haven't seen anything on the parasitic drain except that it exists, I know the EA41 is a bother, I don't like having to remember to shut it down, so I never do.

Anybody have both and have any real world comments after all this time?


----------



## andrew2 (Aug 30, 2015)

chuckhov said:


> Why not just read the review that you just quoted?
> 
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?393409
> 
> ...



Thank you!


----------

